# Too many kenya tree corals! How do i give them away?



## bshobes (May 8, 2013)

i have too many kenya tree corals in my 29g biocube tank.. i want to add other types of coral to my tank but i need to make room by getting rid of the Kenya coral.... how do i remove them without harming them and what do i need to do to them to give to somebody?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Using scissors, cut em off at the base. Fill a sandwich bag with some tank water and put them in there, then you can give em away.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I want problems like yours...mushrooms and feather dusters that suddenly appear, volunteer macro algae (the red stuff no less), and corals that won't quit.


----------

